# High ferritin levels



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I had some bloodwork almost 5 month ago which showed my ferrtin levels were 435 ( normal range is between 30 and 400 in men.

The doctors explanation said since my iron levels in my blood were ok then i should not be concerned, retest in a few months.

So i retested a few days ago (5 months on from first test) and my ferritin levels have increased again to 510. (Iron levels in blood still fine) however am slightly concerned to say the least and i cannot see my gp for a couple of weeks due being away at work now.

Just interested to hear from anyone who has or has had high ferritin levels , should i be worried? Any advice on how to lower it?

Thanks guys


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

I wouldnt worry , did you test ur RBC/hematocrit levels?


----------



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

Baka said:


> I wouldnt worry , did you test ur RBC/hematocrit levels?


 Thanks for your reply, i tested RBC and hematocrit levels on first test (5 months ago) and they were Both in range.

I have been off any cycle and gear since then so did think it was nessassary to retest them this time around.

How could it be rising still though and what makes you say you wouldnt worry? 
when should i start to worry?

thanks again for your reply


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Frankie.88 said:


> Thanks for your reply, i tested RBC and hematocrit levels on first test (5 months ago) and they were Both in range.
> 
> I have been off any cycle and gear since then so did think it was nessassary to retest them this time around.
> 
> ...


 nothing to worry about , ferritin is the iron stock in your body. it's better to have a lot than not enough , trust me.

You can start to worry at 800-1000 , and a blood donation will make you lose maybe half of it.

For exemple i have really low ferritin because on TRT my RBC/hematocrit gets too high , I give blood every 2 months to lower RBC/hematocrit into normal range for some weeks , my ferritin went from 500 to 240 to 100 to 60 to 10 , in 5 donations. under 50 and u start to get symptoms and feel tired


----------



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

Baka said:


> nothing to worry about , ferritin is the iron stock in your body. it's better to have a lot than not enough , trust me.
> 
> You can start to worry at 800-1000 , and a blood donation will make you lose maybe half of it.
> 
> For exemple i have really low ferritin because on TRT my RBC/hematocrit gets too high , I give blood every 2 months to lower RBC/hematocrit into normal range for some weeks , my ferritin went from 500 to 240 to 100 to 60 to 10 , in 5 donations. under 50 and u start to get symptoms and feel tired


 Ok mate thanks for that, that puts my mind at ease. Any idea what could be causing it to rise? As i said ive been off cycle for over 9 months now and off any pct meds etc for about 6 months?

Thanks


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Frankie.88 said:


> Ok mate thanks for that, that puts my mind at ease. Any idea what could be causing it to rise? As i said ive been off cycle for over 9 months now and off any pct meds etc for about 6 months?
> 
> Thanks


 eating iron rich food. it stocks in the body.

You d need to worry if you get really high RBC/hematocrit levels . it would mean your body is absorbing and using too much iron to produce RBC ( polycythaemia )


----------



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

Baka said:


> eating iron rich food. it stocks in the body.
> 
> You d need to worry if you get really high RBC/hematocrit levels . it would mean your body is absorbing and using too much iron to produce RBC ( polycythaemia )


 Ok mate.. thanks ??


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

You could give blood.

It's a good thing to do as it's always needed as well as probably putting your levels back in range.


----------

